# Problema de imagen en TV TD System K32DLV1H



## anibal066 (Feb 21, 2016)

Se trata de una Tv comprada hace más de dos años en Carrefour, marca TD SYSTEM, MODELO K32DLV1H. Costo barata, poco más de 200 €, pero justo pasado los dos años ha sufrido una avería, se oye perfectamente pero la imagen no se ve ( o quizá la imagen muy, muy difusa, practicamente imperceptible). 
Alguién podía darme luz sobre el tema, por si mereciera la pena cambiarle algo para que siga funcionando.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## anibal066 (Feb 21, 2016)

Después de un tiempo sin uso, el monitor no enciende nada, todo oscuro, pero el sonido perfecto.
De los dos archivos subidos, perdonad mi ignorancia, en el modificado, lo que está rodeado en verde, tenía encima un polvo blanco, algo pegajoso.
Gracias.


----------



## anibal066 (Feb 22, 2016)

He cambiado casi todos los capacitadores de la fuente de poder, tres de ellos que son  iguales con otros de más voltaje (de 16 a 20 v).
Cuando lo he probado, uno de esos capacitadores se ha hinchado. Ni siquiera se oye.
No se que ha podido pasar, los he recolocado con su polaridad.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 22, 2016)

Quizás no te diste cuenta e hiciste un puente de soldadura o quizás, si soldaste con pasta o algún elemento conductor, se hizo un pequeño puente en ese condensador.

Es probable que según tu descripción, y a la luz de lo que dice DOSMETROS, tu problema se encuentre en el inversor o en las lámparas.

Si no tienes conocimientos en electrónica, no te recomiendo revisar esas etapas, ya que estarás expuesto a alta tensión. Si te atreves, toma todas las precauciones necesarias.

Como primera cosa, chequea los voltajes de salida en la fuente (los conectores que van al inversor y a la placa principal) para ir descartando etapas.

Un saludo, amigo.


----------



## anibal066 (Feb 25, 2016)

skynetronics dijo:


> Quizás no te diste cuenta e hiciste un puente de soldadura o quizás, si soldaste con pasta o algún elemento conductor, se hizo un pequeño puente en ese condensador.
> 
> Es probable que según tu descripción, y a la luz de lo que dice DOSMETROS, tu problema se encuentre en el inversor o en las lámparas.
> 
> ...


Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 26, 2016)

Hola
Lo primero de todo mira si es LED o LCD normal. Si es led (que tiene toda la pinta) no te molestes en buscar inversor porque no lo hay. Después revisa bien que al cambiar los condensadores no hayas colocado ninguno mal o hecho algun puente en la placa.
Una vez hecho esto, enchufa y mide voltajes en la fuente. Enciende y vuelve a medir. Con esto ya sabrás si te hasde centrar en la fuente.

Salu2


----------



## cipass (Mar 23, 2022)

Hola! Tengo un problema de imagen con mi televisor TD Systems, modelo K32DLV1H. La imagen se reduce a una raya muy estrecha por vertical en el centro de la pantalla y no encuentro el problema. El sonido funciona, el mando, todo, menos la imagen que es una raya luminosa vertical en el centro de la pantalla. Al abrirlo, veo que tiene pocas posibilidades de intervenir, solo la placa de la fuente de alimentación y la de conexiones externas que están debajo de la carcasa. Puede alguien ayudarme con este problema? Gracias!


----------



## frica (Mar 25, 2022)

Hola @cipass. ¿Puedes enviar una fotografía de la imagen de TV que ves?


----------



## cipass (Mar 28, 2022)

frica dijo:


> Hola @cipass. ¿Puedes enviar una fotografía de la imagen de TV que ves?


Hola! Gracias por amabilidad de responder a mi mensaje! si, puedo enviarte fotos con el problema. En las fotos vas a encontrar tambien fotos de los leds del detras de la pantalla que se encienden todos, a de la placa de alimentacion y de conexiones y de la imagen. Gracias para tu ayuda.


cipass dijo:


> Hola! Gracias por amabilidad de responder a mi mensaje! si, puedo enviarte fotos con el problema. En las fotos vas a encontrar tambien fotos de los leds del detras de la pantalla que se encienden todos, a de la placa de alimentacion y de conexiones y de la imagen. Gracias para tu ayuda.


He olvidado decirte que, a medir la tension de las tiras de leds que ilumina la pantalla por detras, tengo 75 V al encender, y despues de 2-3 segundos se va en 60 voltios, pero se quedan encendidos


----------

